
New Udacity Nanodegree: Robotics - pdelgallego
https://www.udacity.com/robotics
======
sbierwagen

      Do I need any special equipment to take this program?
      
      Nothing is required except a computer and an internet 
      connection.
    

So, what, they're using the Gazebo ROS simulator?

